# Methyl 1 Alpha



## Bob024 (May 2, 2006)

I have a few questions about this. I just started taking it today, and wanted to make sure I had the facts down about it, and hear some of your experiences with it. I apologize if this is in the wrong section.

Ok first off, is it considered a steroid, from what I understand it is a pro hormone, but I always thought that was basically what steroids were.

Are there any noticable side effects? Anything small like acne or big like liver damage.

Could anyone share there experiences with it, like if you have tried it tell me if you like the results.

I was really only going to take 1 or 2 cycles with it, and then continue with protein shakes and SuperPump250.

Thanks


----------



## ATOMSPLTR (May 3, 2006)

Not trying to be a dickhead but before you start taking anything, especially an AAS or a PH, you should have your research done long before you start the cycle.


----------



## scbz01602 (May 4, 2006)

He's right Bob, research is key for any cycle, regardless of the side effects.

And unfortunetly, in this situation, you picked one of the more harsher steroids that can lead to some serious sides.

M1A is a potent steroid, just as M1T was. It is bonded to a 17aa methyl (the M in M1A) which translates into being severly liver toxic. The recommended cycle of M1A is two weeks. Yes, it is supposed to deliver fast results in both strength and weight gains, but the sides are more harsher than other steroids. I would compare the sides with that of Superdrol.

You should be running protectants for you liver, blood pressure, cholesteral levels, and should be hydrated all day long. Search around for more information on it, and next time prepare with ancillaries; your cycle will be much safer and more effective!

I'd recommend dropping the cycle immediately if you do not have liver protection, or even a PCT designed. Nolvadex is a must in almost every PCT cycle.


----------



## Nachez (May 8, 2006)

run it 1 month or don run it at all, buy some milk thistle.


----------

